# Notebook um auch mal spielen zu können



## RunningFlip (28. August 2012)

*Notebook um auch mal spielen zu können*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein Notebook zulegen, um vernünftig in der Uni arbeiten zu können, möchte aber auch zu Hause damit spielen.
Vor allem Guild Wars 2 sollte gut laufen, Spiele wie Diablo 3 und Skyrim spiele ich auch, aber GW2 hätte bei der Kaufentscheidung
oberste Priorität, was das Gaming betrifft.

Zur Auswahl stehen momentan:

1.
Acer TravelMate 5760-2354G50Mnsk 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Intel Core i3 2350M 2,3 Ghz
4 Gb Ram
Nvidea GeForce GT630M
500 Gb HDD
15,6 Zoll non Glare
523,99 Euro

2.
15,6" Notebook Satellite L750D - Metro Cash & Carry - Aktuelle Werbung

AMD Quad-Core Prozessor A8-3500M APU mit AMD Radeon™ HD 6640G2 Dual Grafik (2,4 GHz/ 1,5 GHz, 4 MB L2 Cache)
8 GB DDR3 RAM Hauptspeicher
750 GB S-ATA Festplatte
15,6" LED TruBrite HighBrightness TFT-Display (1.366 x 76
AMD Radeon HD 6640G2 Dual Grafik 1 GB
499,79 Euro (PS: Das Angebot startet wieder am 6.09., also nicht wegen dem Datum wundern  )

3.
http://www.amazon.de/Toshiba-Satell...1_5?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1346162661&sr=1-5

39,6 cm (15-) HD 16:9 LED Display (matt)
ntel Core i5-2450M Dual-Core 2,5 GHz
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher (1333 Mhz)
640 GB Festplatte
DVD Brenner
Intel HD Grafik 3000
522,98 Euro

Es wäre mit wirklich eine Freude wenn mich wer Beraten könnte,
andere Vorschläge nehme ich gerne an!  Mein Buget liegt bei ca 500 Euro.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
RunningFlip


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2012)

Das erste wäre da mit Abstand das beste, beim zweiten ist die Grafikkarte ein gutes Stück schwächer, und beim dritten kann man 3D für moderne Spiele komplettt vergessen, das ist nur ein kleiner INtel-Onboardhip, der nur recht alte Sachen noch akzeptabel darstellen kann.

Für den Preis ist das Acer auch gut - trotzdem ist die Spieleleistung natürlich bei weitem nicht so gut wie bei einem 500€-PC. Hier hast Du einige Benchmarks auch mit aktuellen Spielen von der Nvidia 630m: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  hängt aber auch immer auch ein wenig von der CPU ab.


----------



## RunningFlip (28. August 2012)

Danke Herbboy für die schnelle Antwort.
Meinst du denn GW2 wird auf Hoch laufen?
Ich kenn mich bezüglich sowas nicht so aus und frag deshalb mal,
ist die Gt 630M besser als Intel Hd 3000?
Denn diese Grafikkarte könnte ich auch einbauen lassen.

Wäre statt dem Eingebauten Prozessor ein Intel Core i5 2450M vorteilhafter oder ist der Unterschied zu gering?


----------



## tapferertoaser (28. August 2012)

RunningFlip schrieb:


> Danke Herbboy für die schnelle Antwort.
> Meinst du denn GW2 wird auf Hoch laufen?
> Ich kenn mich bezüglich sowas nicht so aus und frag deshalb mal,
> ist die Gt 630M besser als Intel Hd 3000?
> Denn diese Grafikkarte könnte ich auch einbauen lassen.



Ja die GT 630 ist viel besser.
Hoch Einstellungen sollte klappen.
Kommt darauf an ob das dann noch in deinem preislichen Rahmen liegt musst du ja wissen.


----------



## RunningFlip (28. August 2012)

Super 
Nur noch eine letzte Frage dann bin ich auch fertig ^^
Habt ihr noch aus eigenen Erfahrungen andere Notebooks die Ihr mir in dem Preis Rahmen vorschlagen könnt?

Ergänzung:
So denke ich werde mir für 30 Euro mehr diesen hier holen.

http://www.amazon.de/Acer-TravelMat...0M-1GB/dp/B007G3S85I/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## tapferertoaser (28. August 2012)

RunningFlip schrieb:


> Super
> Nur noch eine letzte Frage dann bin ich auch fertig ^^
> Habt ihr noch aus eigenen Erfahrungen andere Notebooks die Ihr mir in dem Preis Rahmen vorschlagen könnt?
> 
> ...


 
Ja das wäre warscheinlich für deinen Preisrahmen das beste.
Und ja mir würde eines einfallen, dieses gibt es aber leider nirgendwo mehr weiß auch den Namen gerade nicht mehr, war aber auch von Acer und hatte ne Mobility Radeon HD 5850.


----------



## RunningFlip (28. August 2012)

Okay gut dann werde ich es mir kaufen! 

Danke tapferertoaser und Herbboy ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!

Bis dann.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2012)

Besser als ne 630m wird es erst für nochmal mehr Budget, und die CPU in dem letzten Acer ist auch besser als die im ersten - insofern machst Du da nix falsch.


----------



## Pflaume91 (29. September 2012)

Hey Leute, ich hoffe, ich mache das jetzt richtig, wenn ich hier meine Frage stelle? Mein Thema wäre in etwa nämlich schon das selbe:  
ich bräuchte ein neues Notebook (weil mein altes so lahm ist, zu heiß wird und dauernd abstürzt- Toshiba- Satellite L550D-10G) und das auch mal zum spielen. Im Moment spiele ich zwar nur Sims3 und Wow, aber wenn ich könnte, würde ich auch mal gerne andere Spiele ausprobieren/spielen, also Spiele, die auch RunningFlip erwähnt hat, sowie Assassins Creed und so. Meine wirkliche Schmerzgrenze läge wohl bei 1050 Euro, aber würde nicht auch ein Laptop für 800 reichen (siehe unten), um flüssig und ohne Abstürze spielen zu können? Das wäre nat. super! Weiß auch nicht so genau, auf was ich eig. achten müsste. Bräuchte man unbedingt HD und Blu ray Player heutzutage?  Und wie viele Prozessorkerne bräuchte man? 2 oder 4? Und müsste man eig. wirklich einen 17 Zoller haben, da die ja immer so schwer sind..? Und welche Grafikkarte wäre am besten? 

Die, die mir ganz gut vorkamen sind jedenfalls diese hier: 
-  SONY VAIO SVE1511Y1ESI 
(SONY VAIO SVE1511Y1ESI i7-3612QM/8GB/HD7650M Kaufberater kaufen bei Saturn)
- SONY SVE1711Z1EB  
(SONY SVE1711Z1EB - i7-3612QM/HD7650M/1TB Notebooks kaufen bei Saturn)
- Sony SVE1711X1E  
(Sony SVE1711X1E Testberichte und Meinungen - Onyougo.de)
-  HP Pavilion DV7 
(HP Pavilion DV 7-7001EG i7-3610/8GB/1TB Gamer-Notebooks g)

Dann habe ich auch noch diverse Lenova PCs gesehen, wie 
-http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/LENOVO-IdeaPad-Z580-i7-3612QM-8GB-750GB-DVD,48353,286834,424477.html#ref_detailsTabProductDescriptionHeader

-http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/LENOVO-IdeaPad-Z580M81E8GT-i7-3612QM-1000GB---GT630M,48353,286834,415339.html

und - LENOVO IdeaPad G780 M8423GE i7-3612QM/8GB/1TB GT630M 2GB Gamer-Notebooks g  .

Hoffe, das ist jetzt nicht zu viel zum Anschauen und das mir jemand weiter helfen kann. Würde mich wirklich freuen und nat. auch auf andere /bessere Vorschläge!  

Liebe Grüße, 

Pflaume91


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2012)

Die haben alle eine Nvidia 630m oder AMD 7650 - beides ist nicht so dolle für den Preis, was die reine Spieleleistung angeht. Da kriegst Du in jedem Falle was deutlich stärkeres, zB 17 Zoll Acer Aspire V3-771G-53214G50Maii mit leistungsstarker NVidia GeForce GT650M bei notebooksbilliger.de  und DELL Inspiron 17R Special Edition Notebook mit Core i5, 4GB, 500GB und GT650M in Stealth Black bei notebooksbilliger.de  oder 15 Zoll MSI GE60-i547W7H Intel

die Nvidia 650m ist deutlich stärker als die beiden Karten aus Deinen rausgesuchten Modellen, ich würd sagen mind 30% besser. Oder auch das hier: Samsung Serie 5 550P5C S04 bei notebooksbilliger.de


Hier die 630m: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  die ist etwas besser als die AMD 7650: AMD Radeon HD 7650M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  und hier als Vergleich die 650m: NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Pflaume91 (30. September 2012)

Hmm ok, danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Habs mir nochmal überlegt, vielleicht wäre ja auch doch ein PC Turm besser? Weil ich für das Geld wahrscheinlich ja wesentlich mehr Leistung bekommen würde oder!? Hab mir auch mal einen PC Turm im Geschäft zusammenstellen lassen. Der sähe dann so aus: 
Intel Ivy-Bridge Prozessor mit Grafikkern  Core i5-3450 4 Kerne, 4 Threads/ 3.10 GHz bis 3.5 GHz/ 6 MB Cache/ 77 Watt   (143 Euro ca.)
Prozessorkühler  (23 Euro ca.)
Gehäuse, Netzteil, USB Slot und Card Reader Slot
HD Audio (8-Kanal)  (93 Euro ca.) - braucht man das wirklich?
Gigabyte GV N66TWF2- 2GD - Grafikkarten - GF GTX 660 Ti  (227 Euro ca.) -braucht man wirklich eine so gute (und teure!!) Grafikkarte? Und hat die überhaupt eig. Speicher?
Festplatte 1 TB (53 Euro ca.)
DVD und Blu Ray Laufwerk (42 Euro ca.) 
Windows 7 Home Premium (59 Euro ca.)
Installation Windows inkl. Updates und Treiber (50 Euro ca.)

Ach ja, brauche ich nicht auch noch WLAN? Oder kann ich da auch mit dem Kabel ins Internet gehen?
Jedenfalls komme ich also auf insgesamt 946,91 Euro... Ist das nicht eig. schon zu viel für den Turm?

LG, 
Pflaume91


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2012)

Bei nem PC bekommst Du natürlich viel mehr Leistung fürs Geld. Der Preis von Deinem PC ist je nach dem, was für ein Gehäuse und Board es ist, nicht grad günstig, kann aber okay sein - hier ein Paar Beispiel-PCs: Gamer-PCs ab 500 Euro - 5 Rechner für die kommenden Spiele-Blockbuster   der PC ist ähnlich dem 900€-PC, aber wenn Du den 700€-PC nimmst und ne bessere Grafikkarte reinmachst + win7, bist Du auch erst bei 800€.

ALs Grafikkarte reicht evlt auch eine AMD 7850 völlig aus. Die Graka ist aber heutzutage das wichtigere, am besten mindestens eine 7850, aber mehr als eine AMD 7950 (ca 260€) muss es auch nicht sein.


----------

